# ~1960 Columbia Newsboy Special



## Eckman (May 31, 2008)

A friend of mine (not so internet-savvy) wanted me to look into this old bike of his. Just from some pictures I've found online I think its probably a 1960, but I could be wrong. Just looking for some more information if anyone has it-- year, history, value-- whatever you've got. Thanks!


----------

